# New to Fertility Friends *



## Violet Girl (Jul 24, 2007)

Please excuse my ignorance, but having never used message boards before, I don't really know what to do, and am finding it quite difficult to find my way round the site. On the homepage it mentions two week diaries, info on adoption, etc. Where do I find all this? 
Thanks for your help. 
Violet Girl


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi & welcome to FF

You've come to the right place for support and advise. Maybe you'd like to tell us a little bit about yourself so we can point you in the right direction ?

The 2ww diaries are for ladies who are (obviously  )in the 2ww either through treatment or ttc naturally...

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=165.0

There is a board for couples who are adopting...

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=19.0

If you scroll down the main message board page you will find lots of different boards eg for IVF, ICSI, Peer Support etc etc.

You may also find these useful in helping you find your way around the boards...

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=101841.0

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=62247.0

As I say, maybe tell us a bit about you and we can give you some more pointers on best places to look (and also cos we're nosey   )

How long have you been ttc ? Do you have male or female fertility factors ? Have you already had fertility treatment and now looking into adoption ? How old are you, what clinic are you at etc etc 

Good luck
Natasha


----------



## ♥keepinghope♥ (Nov 28, 2006)

hello

just wanted to welcome you like your self no whizz kid on the computer i found just clicking all the links and doing some reading found me on the pages i wanted to find.

good luck keepinghope xx


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

Welcome to FF Violet Girl! I hope you can manage your way around soon. Its easy when you get used to it!! 
Good luck with any treatments
Natalie xxx


----------



## 4timelucky? (Oct 11, 2007)

Hello Violet Girl,

I'm new to FF too.  Logged on for the first time yesterday but I've already had a few messages of support.  Those people probably have more understanding of my situation than anyone I've meet since this nightmare began 4 years ago.

Seems like a great place to get help and advise.

Good luck using the site
Jaynex


----------



## lindz-lou (Jun 5, 2007)

Violet Girl,

  Welcome ,

I was the same when i first got on FF it gets easier follow the links you have bee left , you will catch on ! its a great site lots of info and advice just ask x x

Lindsey


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

Hello Violet girl, welcome to Fertility Friends. 

Natasha has already left you a few greta links there so if you let us know a bit more about you, perhaps I can point you in the right direction of some areas where you will get the most appropriate support.

You can "meet" and chat with people in your local area through the *Location boards*. This is especially useful to find people from the same clinic as you.

We also have a newbie night in the chat room every week (see link for times / dates), where you can meet other new members and get technical support with navigating the site and using all the functions available here.
 CLICK HERE FOR INFO ON NEWBIE CHAT 

C~x


----------



## laxmi (Oct 1, 2007)

Violet Girl

Welcome the site.  Like you i am a complete novice and have been a member for just over 10 days.  The support has been fantastic and really helpful.  Everyone is so friendly and everyone has their own story to tell.  I find the site therapeutic especially when i have fears and doubts, there is always someone who has had the same fears and doubts who may offer some advice that just may help.

Happy messaging.

Lax


----------



## emsy25 (Mar 18, 2005)

Hi,

Just wanted to say hello and welcome.

Emma
x x x x


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hi *violet girl* and welcome to the site 

You have come to a fantastic site full of advice and support and you have been left some great links to try out.

I wish you loads of luck with everything.

Kate xx​


----------

